# spot on mbu fins pics are up



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i noticed little white little cluster spot on my mbu fins.
then on the one side i just check it is breaking up a little bit on his fin . would could it be is it ok our not


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

does it look like crystal's? Could be ick


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> does it look like crystal's? Could be ick


yes and almost cloudy little pacthes . its only on the fins thou . i just putt in another heater raised to 82 so will see what happens. i have ich cure but i dont know what affect it have with plants . im thinking if it gets worse, im gonna do salt baths for it . dip in a salt bath for like 10min then put him in tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

would quick cure for ich kill plants


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

salt bath will not do much for ich attach on the body of the fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its weird none of my other fish have it. and on the puffer its just on the clear fins no were else


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you add aquatic salt to your water? If not you could add a tblspn for every 5 or 10 gallons. That and the temp raise may help.... Good luck!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

could be fungus


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe can come identify what i got ?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a pic.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hes always swimming hard to take a pic . fins are always flipping


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pics are up the best i can do see on the back fins there almost kinda a brown color


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

a few opinions would be nice


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im been treating for ich for 2 days now and will do water change sat morning . but what does it look like to you


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey i was wondering when i do water changes. if the dirty water would effect my puffer fins


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

It doesn't look like Ich to Me at all,Ich would be more salty looking and your's looks more blotchy. I'm guessing you have Rainbows with your Puffer?(Seen one in the Background) if it/they aren't showing signs of Ich chances are it isn't,I would stop Ich Treatment do a Good Water Change then try High Heat/Aquarium Salt for a few days and see what happens about 1tbsp per 5gals. and go from there,after 2-3 days do another WC and add Salt needed,you should notice a change by 2-3 days. Also i'd raise the temp. to at least 85,I don't know much about Puffers but Most Fish can tolerate that Temp. and Higher (I've done 88-90 with no fish loss).


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> It doesn't look like Ich to Me at all,Ich would be more salty looking and your's looks more blotchy. I'm guessing you have Rainbows with your Puffer?(Seen one in the Background) if it/they aren't showing signs of Ich chances are it isn't,I would stop Ich Treatment do a Good Water Change then try High Heat/Aquarium Salt for a few days and see what happens about 1tbsp per 5gals. and go from there,after 2-3 days do another WC and add Salt needed,you should notice a change by 2-3 days. Also i'd raise the temp. to at least 85,I don't know much about Puffers but Most Fish can tolerate that Temp. and Higher (I've done 88-90 with no fish loss).


ya im at 84 right now. doing the quick cure too im gonna do one more day. then big water change then maybe do this salt treatment every on talking about. i have 3 jungle vals and 1 sword i wonder if the salt would kill them ?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

no the salt wont kill them, but it is not ich. Looks more like fungus to me, and raising the temp will help with that as well. But to get rid of fungus youll need to start treating ASAP, otherwise its a real pain in the ass to get rid of. sorry lost thought there my fish knocked my cichlid stones over


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody else have an opinion


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is a fungus, It might be best to spot treat the fish in a net with Methylene Blue.


Capture fish in net.
Expose affected fin into the air.
Add 1 to 2 drops Methylene Blue to the affected finb sight.
Wait 5 seconds or so, (so the medication can absorb into the wounded/fungused area)
Let puffer go back into the tank.

I hope that helps.

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> If it is a fungus, It might be best to spot treat the fish in a net with Methylene Blue.
> 
> 
> Capture fish in net.
> ...


the two side fins are so close too the gills thou . might be worth the risk thou. were do you get this stuff and what happens if it get on the puffers body ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> the two side fins are so close too the gills thou . might be worth the risk thou. were do you get this stuff and what happens if it get on the puffers body ?


Fraser Aquarium is the closest place to you that sells it. Any residual amounts on body are quickly diluted when the fish is free swimmimg again. If it is fungus, The methylene blue will be absorbed by the fungus and fall off.

You could ask Ed (at Fraser) if he has any other suggestions as well.

Good Luck with your Mbu.

Stuart


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found that Jungle Labs Fungus Eliminator works well for fungus and very quickly.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> I have found that Jungle Labs Fungus Eliminator works well for fungus and very quickly.


ya but would it be ok with a puffer . he shows no signs of stress. you guys should all see him he rips around so crazy and so much energy


----------

